# refrigerator delivered with doors off?



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

Do appliance delivery guys take off the doors and drawers off if necessary? I have a garden gate of less than 36" and it seems like it is a challenge for some 36" fridge to get through.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe, maybe not. It may take a couple of sixpacks as incentive, or you could do it for them.

But is your fridge more than 36" deep (from front to back)?


----------



## DIYGST (Nov 13, 2008)

with handles it is 35.XX deep but without should be around 33"

I am guessing the interior doors aren't that wide anyway..


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

*delivery*

No, They will take it off the truck and place it in the garage. Keep in mind that most delivery guys are just that, delivery guys. Not mechanics or set up specialists. You can download the exact dimensions of most appliances from the manufacturers website. You cant speculate or guess, you have to measure. If you have an object that is 36 inches or more, how do you think it is going to go through a 33 inch space?????


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most doors are made so they can be right or left hand swing and are pretty simple to remove. Just be there with the tools to remove the door.


----------



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Most entry doors to structures are 36" so it should fit


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd call the store and ask rather than relying on guesses from strangers on the Internet. Everyone here could say yes, but that doesn't guarantee that the delivery guys will do it.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I can assure you that if you are buying a SXS or French door model you will have trouble, even with a 36" door. If you are buying this unit from an idependent dealer they should have quality deliverymen that can remove and reinstall doors. If you are buying from big box, forget about it.


----------



## fa_f3_20 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, call the store and ask. The last time we got a fridge delivered (purchased from HH Gregg), the delivery guys took the door handles off the fridge, and I took the house door off of its hinges. That just barely made enough clearance.


----------

